# Lucky puppy in Malaysia



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.wral.com/theweirdchronicles/4626558/detail.html

I think this puppy was lucky to be at the temple. Wonder if he can survive with his extra appendages?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a nice story... Not that the dog has six legs but that he has found a good home with people whom think that he is a good omen.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Dogs are friends, not food.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ha ha Phil!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey PG

Here is the website for it, it is sure a cute puppy though.

http://www.thestar.com.my/news/arch...19&file=/2005/6/19/nation/11262103&sec=nation


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the picture, Marge. He sure is cute  If he doesn't look like a real-life figure that might be a statue, I'm not sure what would be. What with the multiple arms and stuff.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I was wondering what the pup looked like, thanks for link Amber.

I just hope the puppy is not in any pain. Hopefully they will get it vet care.


----------

